# Raft Support Needed for Middle Fork Salmon Launch June 10



## barry (May 6, 2004)

Our group of 6 kayakers and 2 rafters have decided that we have room for one, maybe two, additional rafts...... E-mail me if you need additional info. 

[email protected]


----------



## WAVER (Jul 21, 2005)

A launch date might be handy


----------



## Waterpooch (Mar 15, 2005)

waver your pretty observant. With that kind of eye I doubt they want you to help support their trip.

June 10 launch its in the title


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

too bad your date isn't the 12th. We'd probably trade some gear space and maybe a rafter (to keep under 10) if you could provide some Kayak cover support during our float ...


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

slamkal said:


> too bad your date isn't the 12th. ...


And 4 years in the future.


----------

